

58 Percent of Americans Want the US to Stay Out of Ukraine - TuxLyn
http://reason.com/poll/2014/04/04/poll-58-percent-of-americans-want-the-u2/print

======
JoeAltmaier
I want everybody to stay out of Ukraine!

